# trainer for recumbent



## velocidad (18 Jun 2009)

does anyone know of a turbo trainer that can take smaller wheels, ie 24" (507)

cheers,

velocidad.


----------



## arallsopp (18 Jun 2009)

My rim drive minoura does. Actually, I'd recommend rim drive here anyway, as otherwise you'll chew through tires.
Hang about... I'll see if I can dig up a model number.

Very useful as a stand too. Particularly if you're tuning gears.


----------



## velocidad (18 Jun 2009)

sounds good. works ok on rims with no machined brake surface then? doubling up as a work stand is good idea! 

you got 507's on yours or 520's?

cheers,

velocidad


----------



## arallsopp (18 Jun 2009)

I'm on 520s, and they have a machined braking surface. That said, I run it with the other half's 26ers, and they're disc only and seem fine.

My model is a minoura RDA-850, like this. The resistance wheel can be positioned up and down using the plate welded onto the legs, with the smallest setting being roughly where the 50 of the 850 sticker starts. That's a fair whack smaller than the 520 requires.

The tyre drive versions don't seem to have this plate, but I'm guessing the adjustment is still present. Just achieved differently.

The manual for the magturbo basic says it takes 24 to 27inch wheels, so I reckon you're probably good across the range.


----------



## velocidad (18 Jun 2009)

thanks for the info, that looks like it might be the one! a tad concerned it may mark my disk specific rims mind, but we'll see.
can i ask what make rims you have?

cheers,

velocidad


----------



## arallsopp (19 Jun 2009)

Previously disc specific aeroheads front and rear, but now running an Airnimal up front, laced to a SON.
Couldn't get the parts at the time to match it properly.

Hadn't even realised the rear was disc specific until looking just now.
Spent a lot more time eyeing up the front.

No marks I can detect on the rear at all.


----------



## arallsopp (19 Jun 2009)

(Pic of bike in the trainer on your other thread).


----------



## velocidad (24 Jun 2009)

got myself a rda 850 like yours arallsopp. it does indeed adjust for my 507 wheel, unfortunately it also marks the rim on mine, you must have 'better' rims ;-) 
only did a couple of turns to see if it marked, so not ruined or anything. so popped a spare 26" in there (with big nobblie tyre removed). realised you could run a 26" with slick tyre in there no problem. the front is a different matter, while it is possible to fit one in the front, it would need to be a very slim tyre. now i think about it, i'm sure i read that you could spec the furai as a dual 26" bike, maybe ya get different forks with that spec? 
anyway it's hooked up to the turbo and i'm putting in the effort ;-)

cheers,

andrew.


----------



## arallsopp (25 Jun 2009)

Interesting. I keep thinking about putting dual 26" on the Furai, as the wheels (+ tyres, and tubes) are easier to source. Would raise the top gear a little, but risks a hellish amount of heel strike. I guess you've answered that question though. It must need a different fork.

Glad to hear you've got it hooked up. Rim drive really comes into its own with knobblies, even more so if you've had to remove them to get it on the bike. What rims do you have by the way? The label in the pics look a lot like Velocity Aeroheads, which are what I run on the rear. Very odd.


----------



## velocidad (25 Jun 2009)

no not velocity rims, they're called jetset ch-e280 , some taiwanese efforts.

cheers,

velocidad.


----------



## arallsopp (25 Jun 2009)

Mmmm.. Structure and Gorgeous: http://www.jetset.com.tw/


----------

